# A crazy baby molly



## denniz88 (Jul 21, 2008)

hey guys, i got got baby mollies about 2 months ago and one of them is going crazy now

i dont get it.

he is spinning like a double helix shape over and over again now for 3 days. I thought he was going to die the 1st day i saw him do it but he is freakin active like all the other fishes. 

he is spinning extremely fast everytime. I dunno what the heck to do with him. 

I maybe think he hit a nerve or something, his tail is shifted to the right all the time thats why he is spinning.

anybody know what to do?


----------

